# Help to identify please



## Andy g (Nov 27, 2021)

Hi I have two of these in my tank does anyone know what they are they are very peaceful


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like _Cribroheros robertsoni_.


----------



## Andy g (Nov 27, 2021)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Looks like _Cribroheros robertsoni_.


Thanks I think your right false firemouth they are lovely looking fish


----------

